
When Persuasion Turns Deadly - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/147247313346/when-persuasion-turns-deadly#_=_
======
pstuart
> But the police shootings and the recent uptick in domestic racial violence
> are mostly Clinton’s doings to win the election.

What. The. Fuck. ???

~~~
themartorana
I love Dilbert. Then this.

Feels like that time I stumbled upon Orson Scott Card's blog.

~~~
sushid
I grew up reading and rereading his books in middle school. What does Orson
Scott Card write about in his blogs that's so distasteful?

~~~
yolesaber
[https://www.salon.com/2013/05/07/sci_fi_icon_orson_scott_car...](https://www.salon.com/2013/05/07/sci_fi_icon_orson_scott_card_hates_fan_fiction_the_homosexual_agenda_partner/)

He wrote some pretty hateful thing about queer people and gay marriage in
general. But I think the worst was this, which wasn't on his blog (in the same
vein, tho):

> In 2008, Card published his most controversial anti-gay screed yet, in the
> Mormon Times, where he argued that gay marriage “marks the end of democracy
> in America,” that homosexuality was a “tragic genetic mixup,” and that
> allowing courts to redefine marriage was a slippery slope towards total
> homosexual political rule and the classifying of anyone who disagreed as
> “mentally ill"

------
yolesaber
I'm no fan of Clinton but the way people frame inane conspiracies around her
is astounding. They paint her as somehow everywhere and nefarious yet at the
same time totally inept and unfit to lead this country.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_the way people frame inane conspiracies around her is astounding_

She herself sees plenty of conspiracies around her. Here's her direct
quote[1]:

 _" This is — the great story here for anybody willing to find it and write
about it and explain it is this vast right-wing conspiracy that has been
conspiring against my husband since the day he announced for president."_

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vast_right-
wing_conspiracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vast_right-wing_conspiracy)

------
glimps9
> (Trump has never mentioned race in a negative way)

This is my absolute favorite casual-oh-by-the-way-in-parentheses-at-the-end-
of-a-paragraph statement. Ever.

~~~
lukas099
Has he mentioned race in a negative way? I don't remember him doing so.

~~~
drewrv
He has retweeted white supremacist propaganda on numerous occasions.
[http://littlegreenfootballs.com/article/45291_We_Found_Where...](http://littlegreenfootballs.com/article/45291_We_Found_Where_Donald_Trumps_Black_Crimes_Graphic_Came_From)

[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/article/2016/jul/05/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/article/2016/jul/05/donald-trumps-star-david-tweet-recap/)

------
xrikt
So he endorses clinton to stop getting harassed.

Then he posts afterward that he only did it to stop getting harassed while
simultaneously promoting trump. I'm sure that'll work out well for him.

~~~
drewrv
He's pretty open about how he's into studying the art of "persuasion" and I
think this is one of the dumb tricks. By pretending to be threatened by
Clinton supporters it makes her and her supporters look bad, or at least as
bad as trump supporters.

------
perseusprime11
He is saying Clinton will win in one paragraph and then he is saying Trump
will win in a landslide in another paragraph. Which one is it? I read some
other blog posts of this guy and now I am losing respect for the guy who came
up with Dilbert.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_Which one is it?_

Bear with me on this one ...

I loved the movie Pulp Fiction. In it, Jules and Vincent are stone cold
killers. They do their job with cool nonchalance. But when something goes
wrong they fall apart; they can't cope with changed circumstances. They're
utterly helpless until Winston Wolfe rescues them. In summary, the domain over
which they can be considered "experts" is very limited.

Another example is Charles Barkley, a great basketball player of the not-too-
distant past. When someone questioned him about his off-court behavior, he
said: _" I'm not a role model... Just because I dunk a basketball doesn't mean
I should raise your kids."_

Same with Scott Adams. I like him as a cynical observer of the contemporary
American workplace. As for who he thinks will win the election, I couldn't
care less. And I surely don't won't let him influence who I vote for.

You can enjoy Dilbert without knowing anything about Scott Adams.

~~~
perseusprime11
Good explanation but still can't get him out of my head Everytime I look at
Dilbert.

------
JohnMunsch
This isn't funny, this looks like mental illness. He needs some help.

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
Just remember: The "other side" is not dumb [1][2]

[1] [https://medium.com/@SeanBlanda/the-other-side-is-not-
dumb-26...](https://medium.com/@SeanBlanda/the-other-side-is-not-
dumb-2670c1294063)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10872926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10872926)

------
ljw1001
Just, sad. There's nothing the pointy-haired boss could do to top Scott Adams
in real life.

------
WaltPurvis
Somebody has hacked Scott Adams' account (and by "account" I mean brain).

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I guess those v-necked sweaters finally got to him.

------
burnitdown
We need a reboot.

